# New Feature: Phone Movement Notification.............. Seriously



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Phone movement notification? Can anyone say Hitler? I use a holder on my dashboard, reaches all the way to my windshield that is so far away that I had to buy a super duper long mount. My car vibrates sometimes you know engines do that when there running and burning gasoline. Also we have a few dirt roads here too maybe your app thought that I was moving my phone, but in fact it was vibrating with each rut and crack in the dirt road?

Hey Uber try improving your crappy app maybe with more focus on passenger location accuracy, maybe the ability to change destinations for the drop off location in *every mode* including "Uber Pool" . How about making it so we can read the address from 2 feet away without having to remove our phone from its precious mount because the font size is so small on some phones. Hey here's another one. Tethering phones to tablets. Why not have your app developers find a way to make the GPS and all that crap work better so we can tether to lager devices like tablets.

Can anybody think of better ways for the Uber programmers to use their work time developing features that are actually useful, and that aren't designed to punish the drivers?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't like to mount my phone, don't need people seeing I'm driving for Uber. I keep the phone in the console and I'm sure it slides around a bit so now I'll get annoying texts to help me be even more distracted! That makes a lot of sense, thanks Uber!!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Yup, got the same email today...


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

My phone is mounted and I am not sure I understand the purpose of this intrusive addition on the app. I wish they would work on structure within the app such as me having to clear the cache and force close it before opening it. I also wish the crashes would stop so , again, I can stop clearing the cache and force closing it. I wish the app would not reboot while I am IN route to a rider and/or dropping one off. And the list goes on...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

This is straining at a gnat while swallowing a camel. They do at least 5 things far more distracting on purpose and won't lift a finger to stop them.

- requiring uber app into front every so many minutes
- small hard to see ping request location with almost no context
- requiring driver to respond to ping while driving
- no speech reading of ping request or hands free method of operation
- annoying and nearly impossible to see stacked ride requests on existing rides while driving
- pax calling and texting while on the way and driving. Why not block incoming calls from pax while vehicle is moving?
- the whole Spotify integration which is a hassle to try to get to work with navigation
- get the actual name of the place the pax is at or side of the street they are on rather than just a misplaced pin or address near it.
- the whole ratings system which many times requires drivers to perform a 3 ring circus in their car rather than just focusing on driving

Etc...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Well I remember my first day thinking I could drive from my apartment to my pick up that was, Surprise!!!! the next apartment building over! So I get my keys and shut down my computer on the way out the door, and I get to my car maybe 60 seconds after accepting the ping to get a text from the rider.
"are you on your way?" IDK I accepted your request and you've been waiting all of a minute and you're this impatient?

So I get to the rider maybe all of 2 minutes later, had to wait for the gate to open, and make 2 turns around the corner all of IDK 500 feet.
While I'm doing this, they call  Rider," Are you here yet? I see your car hasn't moved since I requested you, I'm cancelling!" I replied with ," Is that you? with the Fro, and the hooodie, and the sunglasses standing in the street in front of me?" Rider,"yeah". Me, "You ready to go?"

This was easy to resolve. I wasn't about to tell him we're neighbors, bad idea all around. So I said I was parked around the corner, I was starting my car. He was calmer now that I had picked him up, But this is ridiculous. This is what I think they are also trying to prevent. Make sure driver is sitting in car waiting. Not inside eating burger looking at phone sitting right by car outside the window, eagerly waiting for a good call with maybe a tip. Next there will be an ignition feature that blue-tooths your car so they know the engine is running and at what RPM.

If Uber tries to read my thoughts oh I had better not give them ideas.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Well I remember my first day thinking I could drive from my apartment to my pick up that was, Surprise!!!! the next apartment building over! So I get my keys and shut down my computer on the way out the door, and I get to my car maybe 60 seconds after accepting the ping to get a text from the rider.
> "are you on your way?" IDK I accepted your request and you've been waiting all of a minute and you're this impatient?
> 
> So I get to the rider maybe all of 2 minutes later, had to wait for the gate to open, and make 2 turns around the corner all of IDK 500 feet.
> ...


Woooow. I picked 2 couples at a bar/rest last night. The app put me on the opposite side of the street and then I called to ask where they were exactly. He tells me the name of the place and I type it in. It has me going 6 minutes away to the place directly across the street. If I ever have app issues which is always, I ask my riders for their experiences with it. Some have issues on both platforms and some shrug it off as if it is me. Ah well...


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

grams777 said:


> This is straining at a gnat while swallowing a camel. They do at least 5 things far more distracting on purpose and won't lift a finger to stop them.
> 
> - requiring uber app into front every so many minutes
> - small hard to see ping request location with almost no context
> ...


Your list is most absolutely spot on as they say in other parts of the world.

I love the "hey, do you still want to stay online?" or how ever it is worded. UGHHHHHH


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I received a text this morning that read "Phone movement detected". The telephone was on a mount while I was working, yesterday. I turned it off and put it into the trunk at about 1900 lat night. How does FUBAR detect a moving telephone that is turned off and in a parked car?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I received a text this morning that read "Phone movement detected". The telephone was on a mount while I was working, yesterday. I turned it off and put it into the trunk at about 1900 lat night. How does FUBAR detect a moving telephone that is turned off and in a parked car?


This is absurd


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Ironic that in order to deter distraction is by adding an app feature that sends an even more distracting text message about phone movement; especially when you have to move your phone again to read the notification message....lol!


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I received a text this morning that read "Phone movement detected". The telephone was on a mount while I was working, yesterday. I turned it off and put it into the trunk at about 1900 lat night. How does FUBAR detect a moving telephone that is turned off and in a parked car?


Oh makes you wonder what apps run in the background, and what they may doing running silently "stealth mode" and doing what, after you turn them off doesn't it? It already made me uneasy that the app asks to access my picture library with every upgrade. Why do you need to look at my pictures Uber? You already have my profile picture, what else do you want with my phone?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I received a text this morning that read "Phone movement detected". The telephone was on a mount while I was working, yesterday. I turned it off and put it into the trunk at about 1900 lat night. How does FUBAR detect a moving telephone that is turned off and in a parked car?


Maybe the movement came from someone trying to break into your car ... keep an eye on your pay, they might deduct a fee for UberSecurity


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Oh makes you wonder what apps run in the background, and what they may doing running silently "stealth mode" and doing what, after you turn them off doesn't it? It already made me uneasy that the app asks to access my picture library with every upgrade. Why do you need to look at my pictures Uber? You already have my profile picture, what else do you want with my phone?


I turned off - camera, pictures & mic - only thing FU gets is my GPS location


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Ironic that in order to deter distraction is by adding an app feature that sends an even more distracting text message about phone movement; especially when you have to move your phone again to read the notification message....lol!


Sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen ... Uber driver plows into a crowd of people because Uber sending him text messages that phone is moving


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> It already made me uneasy that the app asks to access my picture library with every upgrade. Why do you need to look at my pictures Uber? You already have my profile picture, what else do you want with my phone?


Maybe the people at the Uber offices have been through all the porno sites on the web, so they are looking at their drivers' telephones to see if there is any amateur porno on them. They will not find any on mine; I am assuming that they will not find any on yours. Odds are pretty good that they will find some on somebody's, though.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Next pop up will be something to the effect of "You must allow access to "disabled device" to use Uber."
Some lawyer is going to get rich off this one. 

RC


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Over the last weekend, I did not get any notifications nor text about "phone movement". Anyone else?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Not yet.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

My app notified me when I turned it on. I took screen shots of it and have if needed for anyone to view


----------



## Lorenzofb (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I'm a reporter at VICE Motherboard. I want to write a story about this. Does anyone want to share their experience with this new feature?

I'm interested to know if you've received these text messages, and if you think they're working well. If you're afraid Uber might retaliate for talking to press, there's no need to use real names.

Please write me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

